# Jlc Restoration



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

got this form the clock and watch fair, seemed to run ok but the main issue was the dial, case and hands










the first thing to be done after un casing was removing what was left of the hands and dial










The movement was then out on the timing machine, it was showing a reasonable rate and the beat error wasn't too bacd but the amplitude was 141deg, this was lower than I would like....servicing time


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the overall appearance of the movement looked ok. I began by removing the barrel bridge, note the click that doubles up as its own spring, these mean that the restance when winding is the same on the first turn and the last










The train balance and pallets were then removed. the balance will be replaced onto the plate when it is being cleaned. next up was the stripping of the keyless










Dust cover o'bits










will add the rest later


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Interesting, I look forward to an update.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

not very many putting back together pics but here's the NOS Jaeger dial I managed to get imported from Poland










and here's the hands with lume in them, its a mix of luminous compound with 'patina', seems to match the dial ok










The case was polished and re-nickeled and a second hand was sourced, missed out on taking photos again :wallbash:

The trace on the watch was now better, there is still a beat error but i think i can live with that as its less than 1ms, the rate and amplitude are much better. fitted a new glass and its done!










And here's the finished watch, not really sure what to do with it now though


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job nice to see another rescue.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Superb :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Brilliant job


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I love reading these posts, thank you


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

nice work Thomas :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent job sir, i wish i had the skills to do such a thing.


----------

